# Must have been the new NGT hat



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 16, 2015)

Went for a walk this afternoon and got blood on my new NGT hat.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 16, 2015)

Sweet, kill all of them with your bow, or did you hit a couple with the truck?
Extra good stuff Mikey.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jul 16, 2015)

I would say that is your lucky hat, congrats that's awesome.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 16, 2015)

Stacking them up! I haven't been at all this summer.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 16, 2015)

Way to go Miley. NBK with a new NGT hat.


----------



## Triple C (Jul 16, 2015)

Mike is one pig killing machine with the longbow!  Awesome!!!


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 16, 2015)

dang man what a haul!!!! hope you left some for seed. nice hogs.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 16, 2015)

Man yea!


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 16, 2015)

that had to be fun! congrats


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 16, 2015)

Well done!  Very well done.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 16, 2015)

You cleaned pigs for a while last night. Good job!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 16, 2015)

Allen Oliver said:


> Way to go Miley.



He is a wrecking ball!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 16, 2015)

Off to Columbia, SC. this afternoon to celebrate my Moms 96 birthday bash tomorrow at Lake Murray. Yes it was a late night. Got to bed around 2am. I'm liking my new hat. Sorry Denny on the red hat.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jul 16, 2015)

Triple...Impressive...


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice "hat" trick.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 16, 2015)

Hope you didn't have to drag them too far! Looks like you had plenty to do as it was. Good job!


----------



## JBranch (Jul 16, 2015)

Congrats Mike. Looks like a fun evening.

Martin, you better look out, looks like Mike has got luck on his side.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 16, 2015)

Way to go Mike and I hope to have one of those hats too real soon. However, and in your case, I doubt the hat had much to do with it. Great shootin'!!!!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh man, looky them pork chops! OUTSTANDING!


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 16, 2015)

Hog-O-Rama!  Congrats,  long live the Beast!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jul 16, 2015)

Way to get it done Mike.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 16, 2015)

Fantastic Mike, that's some good stuff!


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 16, 2015)

Pork and dreams.  Happy Birthday to your mom.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 16, 2015)

Good job Mikey.   Fine shooting.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 16, 2015)

WOW Mike, you are on fire!  Great job!


----------



## gurn (Jul 16, 2015)

Dang Mike!!


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jul 16, 2015)

That is awesome! I'll bet you were tired that night


----------



## Rix56 (Jul 17, 2015)

*A picture speaks a thousand words*

Man I would love to read about that hunt, what a day!
way to go


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm planning on getting one of those hats anyway, but I doubt it anything to do with your success. You're just a bad mofo when it comes to sticking pigs. Congrats!!!


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 17, 2015)

Congrats Mike. You're on fire!!


----------



## Clipper (Jul 17, 2015)

That is one good pig killin' spree right there!  Most gun hunters would be jealous of that kind of success.  A couple of questions:  1.  All those photos look like they are taken with a flash - did you kill those pigs at night with a light?  2.  There is some kind of black contraption in one of your photos that looks like it might be a fancy headlight for night hunting.  Is it?  Congratulations on a bunch of pork chops and sausage.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 18, 2015)

I've been calling mine my lucky hat too Mikey. I shot great at the shoot with it and still have been. I will be putting it to the piggy test tomorrow.
I hope I don't get 3 lol


----------



## weekender (Jul 20, 2015)

Getting it done better than most, the hard way too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 21, 2015)

Mikey, you're my kinda hunter. 3 different arrows, 3 different broadheads. Don't make no difference, just line em up and you slay em. Killer.


----------



## Killinstuff (Jul 21, 2015)

I'd have been more impressed with 3 squirrels but it ain't the season just yet so you're off the hook . 

Well done just the same!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 22, 2015)

Good job, Mike! The hat has some serious mojo.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 22, 2015)

some mighty fine looking pork!!! congrates Mike!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice job Mike! Don't know if I have ever seen a traditional hog triple posted before this.


----------

